# Metal storage racks from Sam's Club



## Rocky (Dec 2, 2012)

I have four of these racks and I wanted to know if anyone has had a problem with wine bottles slipping off the rack. I have had two fatalities in the last week from bottles (those that are stacked on other bottles, not the ones directly in contact with the rack) that fell and broke.

I am looking to improve these racks and I am thinking of enclosing them on three sides with 1/4" plywood and somehow raising the front edge of the rack so that the bottles tilt slightly back. The real problem seems to be the type of Bordeaux bottle that is narrower at the base and tapers to a greater diameter just below the neck. Also, Burgundy bottles to not stack well because of their short vertical sides.

Anyone else have this experience? I have quite a few bottles and I am thinking of pitching the Bordeaux type described above.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 2, 2012)

I have had a couple of Burgundy bottles slide out when I first started to bottle batches with them and stack them. Broke a couple as well like you also had some that didn't break luckily. After that happened I started placing Burgundy bottles on the bottom rack(s) only and I started to stack them a little differently. I sorta stair step them with increasing offsets from the bottom tier so that by the time I get to the third tier they are stair stepped backwards towards the back wall. This seems more stable than stacking them evenly one tier on top of the next. I have not lost one since I started to stack this way. I also have carpet on the floor which gives a little cushion should one slip out.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 2, 2012)

Forgot the say I am not having any real problems with the Bordeaux bottles. Like you those narrow bottom Bordeaux need special handling and care. I actually stacked them backwards on one rack so they would slide towards the back wall if anything.

I really like the way those bottles look though. Nice presentation!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 2, 2012)

I guess I am confused. I think the Bordeaux Bottles stack perfectly and it's the Burgandy bottles that I worry about. Even in wine racks with the X where the bottles stack on each other I get an unstable feeling.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, Dan, the Bordeaux bottles with a consistent diameter stack fine. It is the type of bottle, and it may not be a true "Bordeaux" bottle that has a smaller diameter near the base and a larger diameter just below the shoulder of the bottle.

I have a construct worked out on paper that I think I am going to try in order to enhance the racks and make them safer. It is probably one of my "atomic hand grenades" but I love to tinker.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 2, 2012)

AH Rocky I know which one's you mean now. They are awesome bottles as far as being heavy duty goes but those are one of the few bottles I throw out when I get them just for the reason you mention. Other bottles include screwcap, odd shaped and red bottles. Worst bottle I've ever seen are ones shaped like Christmas Trees.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 2, 2012)

Its this type of Bordeaux bottle that can cause headaches......... 

Just a few hairs wider at the top than the bottom so that they don't stack neatly.

Lots of California Cabs and Red blends are using them more and more these days. I like them so much I put up with them and have 3-4 cases of empties.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 2, 2012)

Can you imagine trying to stack these in the Sam's club rack. I find them very unclassy and tacky. Just my opinion.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't think those are allowed outside of PA......


----------



## robie (Dec 2, 2012)

Seems like anymore, there are a lot of those uneven style bottles like the Apothic Red. I know I end up with a lot of them. Also, it is hard to get the labels on them without getting wrinkles.

I love my Sam's wine rack, but I do have to be careful about Burgundian bottles, when I stack bottle on bottle. Since their non-slopped sides are not as long as the Bordeaux, they can easily slide off if they are not stacked precisely even, one on top of the other. I still do it, but I do have to watch it.


----------



## NashChic (Dec 2, 2012)

I just lost a bottle last night from this very rack! I was crouched down putting some bottles on the bottom when I was barely missed by a bottle falling from the top :/ I must admit I don't know enough about the bottle types to "name" the culprit, but it was one of those that Chardonnay is often in... Yellowy color with low sloped shoulders?

I was considering putting some of that thin foamy non-slip stuff (you buy in rolls to line kitchen drawers, etc with) between rows of bottles. Maybe that would give them a little extra "grip," but I'd probably roll the labels around so it didn't mess them up over time. Haven't tried this yet, of course, but I too was lamenting the shortcomings of my lovely & affordable rack that I was previously so proud of 

Edited to add... Upon a little research "dead leaf burgundy style" I think is what I was referring to


----------



## robie (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep, that is a Burgundy bottle of which I was writing. They just don't stack well.

Same thing happened to me. Got to be careful and not shack the rack even a little or they can come sliding out.

Might be a good idea to come up with some thin layer of material to place between layers of these bottles. A material that doesn't slide well. Oops! You covered this already! I didn't read well enough.

I still love my Sam's rack, though.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 2, 2012)

That actually sounds like it might be a great solution to this problem!



NashChic said:


> I was considering putting some of that thin foamy non-slip stuff (you buy in rolls to line kitchen drawers, etc with) between rows of bottles. Maybe that would give them a little extra "grip,"


----------



## BobF (Dec 2, 2012)

That is a good idea. I've avoided the sloped bottles b/c of stacking, but I already have a couple rolls of that stuff in the winery. I cut squares out to put under the edge of carboys so they don't slide when racking.

Anything to make my cool racks work!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 2, 2012)

NashChic, That is one heck of a good idea! You saved me a lot of time and money. Since I read your post, I thought of a couple inexpensive materals that would increase the friction between the bottles. I tried a strip of plastic (Saran) wrap and that worked real well. Sam's Club sells small cell bubble wrap and I think that would work also. It would have the added benefit of keepting dust off of the bottles. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## NashChic (Dec 2, 2012)

Saran! That's a great idea. I think I'll go down there right now & try that since I don't have a roll of the non-slip foamy stuff on hand. Thanks!

I guess we all just needed to talk this problem through & come up with some solutions


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 2, 2012)

I just wonder why it has taken so long for someone to complain about these Burgundy bottles. I have been battling them for a long time. I usually try to save these out and only put them on the top row when I can get away with it. The bottles are also thicker so they don't always fit in wine racks with individual cubicles or in most wine cases. I like the idea of your nonslip roll. I also have some that I have placed under carboys.


----------

